
An Introduction to Model Oriented Programming - cookrn
http://download.imatix.com/mop/introduction.html
======
cookrn
The article the other day from Pieter Hintjens [0] led to this intro written
by him. Seems like it would pair well with domain-driven design [1], but it's
a very different paradigm from what is commonly seen in industry (by me at
least).

[0]
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=11547212](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=11547212)

[1] [https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Domain-
driven_design](https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Domain-driven_design)

